# Fast Flight String on Old bows = :(



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

Sorry to see that happen. You had done a nice job on the refinish.
I don't have any scientific evidence to back this up, but I only use endless loop strings on vintage bows. And never use "skinny strings".


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

Did you have a dry fire? Padded loops might have helped some. I think it has more to do with the way the limb tips are filed out. If you string comes off with a nice even tear drop shape it should be fine but if it comes out with more of a square shape I think it has a better chance of cutting in like that.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

j -

People have reported no problems with FF on vintage bows on the Internet for years. Some claim padded loops helps - I don't buy it. There's little real advantage to it and the risk just isn't worth it, not with my bows anyway. Sorry about your bow, always liked the BP Colts and Javes, but thanks for posting that. Yours is typical of what I've seen happen with FF on older bows. 

BTW - The Colts didn't have tip overlays or wooden ones at best, but even that wouldn't have stopped the string cuts.

Viper1 out.


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

I was thinking it, but didn't say it.......B50 Dacron ONLY! on old bows. 
I shoot vintage bows just for the enjoyment of using the old stuff. 
If you are looking to eck out more performance, buy a new bow. I can attest to the fact the new Bears will out preform the vintage ones.
jder30, thanks for the share.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

Guys, don't do that. Period. If you can't control the urge, and just simply MUST have "FF", get you some antler or phenolic, and glue them on to your limb tips. Most of the time, it's the only difference anyway. Some bows from the 60's and all bows from the 50's are not candidates for this conversion, but something newer will be fine.

The other option is to trade your older bow to some who will appreciate it for a newer bow. I would not trust padded strings. My older Howatt is capable of throwing arrow around 9+gpp 200fps. That is with b55. Have not felt the need to replace limb tips for FF. If FF is your thing, just avoid old bows, it's pretty simple.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Why even risk it


----------



## Ken Thorhill (Feb 4, 2016)

I was on a 3D shoot with a friend that had the whole end of an older bow break off. I don''t remember what the make was, but it was old enough to be Dacron only. He didn't get hurt, but that was the end of a really nice bow. How much difference is FF worth?


----------



## Norm Koger (Sep 23, 2014)

Why FF? The 10-15 fps speed advantage I've measured on every bow I've tested the difference is very noticeable, so I understand the urge. I've put FF strings on every bow around here except for an older 55# Bear Grizzly which I don't plan to modify - too pretty. In each case I've retrofitted either phenolic or horn tips.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

It's happened to me, Its happened to others. Yet those who push using modern, so called FF material, (HMPE) on old bows wish to ignore real world results.

FWIW I don't think that Flemish vs Endless will be a factor in whether or not there is a risk of damage. Its the base material itself that is the major concern. 

Just one thing to consider, those who assure us that there is no risk have nothing to lose. You put some BCY-X on an old vintage collectible bow and it blows up, do you REALLY think that the random guy on the internet that told you go ahead and do it is going to apologize and send you money to cover your loss?

I didn't think so.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

It is really pretty simple, if you want to use modern materials, buy a bow that supports them. If the bow has sentimental value, treat it with care. If it is an eBay bow and you want to get the most out of it until it blows up, then be safe and do what you want to do. I am not sure what my last statement means because bows blowing can cause serious injury. I narrow escaped eye injuries twice when I had bows blow on me.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Shame about your bow. On the bright side now you have an excuse to buy a new one...:wink:


----------



## Archer Mech (Sep 7, 2014)

I made an endless loop string out of BCY-X for my 58 pounder; and inevitably got the same result. I had to learn the hard way. I think I was probably okay with heavy 2020 aluminum arrows but when I mixed up lighter carbon arrows that was my downfall. Lesson learned. So much has changed in archery technology since I first started shooting and now.


----------



## Norm Koger (Sep 23, 2014)

Looking back at the original post - I'm pretty sure those tips could be rebuilt using phenolic. The one damaged tip shown in the photo certainly could be. Don't know about the other. Phenolic is a bother to work even with a Dremel tool, but it's doable. I've done it. Your bow would not only be shootable again, it would be safe with FF strings.


----------



## dcz (Feb 13, 2019)

What are the methods for adding the phenolic tips?


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

:mg:

I know its an old thread.

I have read in some places about people not having problems with Fast Flight on the older stuff but IMHO, it's your bow, your choice.

My choice is to stay with Dacron for my two 1970's Yamaha's and my 1992 Martin Hunter.


----------



## pawnmaster (Dec 21, 2018)

It’s been my experience that fast flight will eventually take its toll on older bows. Unless they were specifically built for it. I once got by with it on an older bear for about 6 months then it sawed the upper limb into 3 equal strips.


----------



## Paddler (Oct 8, 2021)

I used a FF string on my 1979 Howatt Hunter for a short time. Didn't have any limb tip problems but noticed some checking of the fiberglass. Has anybody seen this due to FF strings?


----------



## ROSCO 1 (Feb 4, 2009)

These days you have to be careful as some tradition bowstring builders are getting miss label string material.
So you may have a non stretch string on your bow. If you make your own strings burn the start of the material if it burns all the way without leaving a wick look it's Dyneema if it has that wick it has Vectran


----------

